# Using an end mill as a form tool on the lathe



## BobWarfield (May 31, 2008)

I thought this was a wonderful idea when I saw it:







Seems brilliant not to have to deal with hardening a piece of tool steel or laboriously grinding out an arc when there's a tool at hand that will already do the job.

You'll need a QCTP or other holder capable of holding your corner rounding cutter (or other shapes you may have), but this seems like it works well. I wish I could take credit, but it came from a fellow I've learned a huge amount from called "Widgitmaster". He posts over on CNCZone. He makes CNC routers for others, but his own work is done (so far) on a manual lathe and mill. Here is the thread that photo came from:

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?p=458319

It's a long thread, but he is building up a beautiful large CNC router. Lots to learn from the various machining ops he performs. He's done a number of other interesting things including adapting a surplus Hardinge turret to his import lathe to speed up various ops. All of it is detailed in various threads over there.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Bogstandard (May 31, 2008)

Good tip Bob.

I was only thinking the other day that I needed to grind up some concave tools. There is now one job less that I need to do.

In fact it might also work with some router bits that I have been trialing on the miller. Must try it.

Thanks

John


----------



## Hexbasher (Jun 1, 2008)

just remember your clearance angles with that id stuff


----------

